# Payment of Salary



## AntoniaGoldilocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone know anything about employment law? I have recently decided to return to London and resigned from my job and had my last working day on 15th April. I am still waiting to get the salary for the last 15 days I worked. I am getting paid in Euros and the cheque needs to be signed by someone based in Cairo (I am based in Sharm) and every time I go to the accountant I am being told that I will get paid in a few days because the cheque has not been signed yet. Does anyone know how I can put some pressure on them? I dont just want to go there and tell them I will get a lawyer to get my salary I would like to go in with something a bit more tangiable if possible but I have really had enough of being put off. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Antonia

I presume you work for an Egyptian company or at least a ME one..
My experience of working for the said companies is only what my friends tell me and that is... Never hand in your notice get your salary and then leave on the day as they never pay you if you tell them you are leaving. I hope this isn't your case and you get your money but I would not hold out much hope. I would also imagine getting a lawyer will not make an iota of a difference to them.. after all your going to London and will be out of the country.
Were you working for a hotel?
If it is not for personal reasons would you share with us your reason for leaving?

Good luck for your future plans

Maiden


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I agree with Maiden, however if you're getting paid in Euros you're probably not working for an Egyptian company so there's still a chance you'll be paid.

There have been a lot of holidays in April, which slows the wheel a bit. Have you tried contacting the head office - the one out of the country?


----------



## AntoniaGoldilocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all, thanks for your advice.

Yes I work for a hotel and as far as I know they belong to Tui in some way. I am thinking of asking the GM for help, while I was working there he was very nice and friendly, so I am keeping up hope that I will get my salary...

I have only come to Egypt at the beginning of this year to see what it was like to live here. And as much as I love it here there are a few problems. In London I worked in HR in a fairly specialised role. I do not stand much of a chance to get a similar job here, most definitely not in Sharm. I'd have to go to Cairo and I don't much like Cairo.

So I settled for a guest relations job in Sharm and it really was not for me. I didnt like having to be friendly to everyone, not using my brain and although the salary I earned was a lot higher than the locals I couldnt really afford the things I was used to. Only having 1 day off, no health insurance and no pension also made me think that going back to London might be a good idea. 

So those are the reasons. I am still thinking of coming back at some point or I might try Beirut (I have been there a few times and loved it). I do really love the Middle East so I dont think I can stay away for very long but I need a better plan for the future next time I move. So for now I will go back to London, do some thinking and some more serious saving...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

AntoniaGoldilocks said:


> Hi all, thanks for your advice.
> 
> Yes I work for a hotel and as far as I know they belong to Tui in some way. I am thinking of asking the GM for help, while I was working there he was very nice and friendly, so I am keeping up hope that I will get my salary...
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 11470 (May 9, 2012)

I hear you completely. I was recruited for a lead nurse position for a hospital in Aswan, however had to leave when I found out that no work permit had been arranged or was intended to be arranged for me which placed my professional registration at risk.
Furthermore I have payed 'income tax ' at 20% without a work permit and have had an equally stressful time awaiting my final salary although was very worried that I wouldn't. Thankfully I have now recieved my salary but am doubting whether I'll recieve a tax refund. All fingers crossed for you


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

11470 said:


> I hear you completely. I was recruited for a lead nurse position for a hospital in Aswan, however had to leave when I found out that no work permit had been arranged or was intended to be arranged for me which placed my professional registration at risk.
> Furthermore I have payed 'income tax ' at 20% without a work permit and have had an equally stressful time awaiting my final salary although was very worried that I wouldn't. Thankfully I have now recieved my salary but am doubting whether I'll recieve a tax refund. All fingers crossed for you


 There will be no tax refund. Not if the argument is based on not having had a work permit.


----------



## 11470 (May 9, 2012)

I can well imagine! I don't even think that I have paid tax to the egyptian government, probably has been some managers salary. Thieving dishonest ****s recruiting senior healthcare professionals to help set up up a hospital and treating them terribly!! deserve all they get


----------

